# 2008 FS BBQ Blowout



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

was on FS's website looking up prices today and saw the add at the top of the screen... anyone potentially going to this?

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/include/bbq2008details.cfm


----------

